

Building a Go Compiler in Go - uriel
http://newquistsolutions.com/blog/technical/building-a-go-compiler-in-go/

======
jbrennan
It's an interesting article, but wow is that line-spacing difficult to read.

~~~
sb
Not only insanely difficult to read, but actually low on content--I would very
much like to read more about that but this is probably coming in the future...

